# A/W XT release 7 magnet strength



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I bought an XT Ultra G release 7 car today and noticed the magnets are speckled white and black. My regular XT cars have white and red magnets, and the position is reversed for the white magnets. Does anyone know if all XT magnets are the same strength, or are there better and worse ones? 

The release 7 car I was running (Red Camaro) handled awesome if you like magnet cars, but it seemed a touch slower than some of my older cars. I checked the gear mesh and brush tension and it seems ok to me. 

I was wondering if the new cars are maybe detuned since they stick so well A/W does'nt want them to compete with the Super 3s. (I dont have any Super 3s to compare speed to). 

I have an older flamethrower XT that had the opening for the magnet but didnt come with it, so I installed a rare earth manet from Radio Shack and the car is a beast! It runs about neck and neck with a Tyco 440x2on my track. 

Maybe my old car is on the high side of production spectrum and the new one is on the low end of the spectrum?


What do you guys think? I suppose I can just swap the magnets and see if there is a difference, but thought I would ask if anyone had any facts first.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Would be good to know. I have four from the new release and they all haul ass like nobody's business.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

My new Camaro is definitely a smooth running car, and has good power, but I have a few older ones that really haul the mail. Its probably just production variances, but I did notice the colors on the magnets were different. I dont have the real machine for checking magnet strength, but I do have my trusty old boy scout compass and a ruler which I have become quite adept at using to check my magnets. I might have to give them a test.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I can remember reading somewhere that the Flamethrower XT had stronger magnets? Would be interested if someone could confirm this?


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

The newest lighted X-Tractions have a different pick up shoe spring set up (a leaf spring instead of a coil spring). This might have something to do with the speed difference. Maybe more electricity gets through this way. Just buy a lighted car and remove the light and get a superfast X Traction. They don't have the Ultra G neo magnet to slow them down either, although they do have a place for one.


----------

